

Is there an Uncanny Valley of Machine Intelligence? - henrikbrink
http://5nf5.blogspot.com/2013/05/uncanny-valley-of-machine-intelligence.html

======
dnautics
did this website's chart use the "automatic XKCD-chart generator"? Because
it's actually kind of unsettling.

~~~
jsbloom1
Yes, it did. I used Jake Vanderplas' awesome matplotlib converter:
[http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2012/10/07/xkcd-style-plots-
in...](http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2012/10/07/xkcd-style-plots-in-
matplotlib/)

By "unsettling" do you mean "uncanny".. ;) ?

